# Farmville NC Bottle Works



## NCPOP (Apr 18, 2009)

3rd from left GAYS,4thfrom left CA-RO


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 18, 2009)

The pics are not that good

 Bottles read DRINK GAY'S FOR HEALTH
                    DRINK CA-RO IT'S BETTO

 The first bottle on the left is a MayPop
 The second bottle is a NU ICY from Goldsboro,NC...pat   March 9 1920
 The  The last on the right is a Nu Grape from Greenville,NC.. pat March 9 1920


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Tommy!
 In some cases, the bottles themselves are even sweeter than the original contents.. this is the case here!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks cyberdigger, I collected these bottles years ago.  I was unfortunate in life to have a job that reguired going under houses , work places and schools all over Eastern NC. So most of them came from under someone's house. They have just been sitting in dust and negelcted for many years utill I found your site. You people have lots of great bottles. Even though I no longer even look for bottles and have never purchased one, this site made me look at some of mine today...thanks.


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 19, 2009)

Mint Cola from Washington,NC and the other is blank


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 19, 2009)

Nov 16 1915 coke on left has faintly embossed script and lots of bubbles in the glass. This version looks alot older than my other 1915


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 19, 2009)

I have 4 Christmas Cokes. No need to post a pic we have seen them. One is from Tarboro,NC... 2 from Greenville,NC and one from Washington ,NC


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 19, 2009)

What is the town on the bottom of the 1915?


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 19, 2009)

Greenville NC
  I have another that was made more like the 1923 cokes with a full seam and no bubbles. It also is from Greenville but has a 3' crack on the front side.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 20, 2009)

I was wondering because I have a 1915 with a weak mold as well with K.B. Co. on the bottom which is from the Keystone Bottling Company of Keystone, WV and it reminded me of that one.


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 20, 2009)

Pop Colas Not the Carolina Club


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum neighbor.  I'm right next door in Edgecombe County, Macclesfield to be exact.  I have the CA-RO and Gays Beverages from Farmville also.  My CA-RO isn't nearly as nice as yours though.  

 Also love the Washington, Mint Cola also.  Thats one I don't have.  I collect Mint Colas so if you have any you would like to unload just let me know.


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello ncbred . I am not far away. I use to have 4 uncles and 4 aunts in your town and played there alot when younger. They all passed on but one. I could have sworn I use to have a MintCola from Macclesfield. What bottles from Macclesfield were produced? Can you tell me anything about Farmville Bottle company? Tell me a little about Scotland Neck also. Thanks


----------



## ncbred (Apr 23, 2009)

Mint Cola was the only bottling company in Macclesfield.  The Mint Cola bottles from Macclesfield were slugplates and they are pretty hard to come by.  I know of atleast 5 in this area.  The last slugplate Mint Cola I watched on Ebay sold for $150.  It was the exact same style as Macclesfield but was from either Thomasville or Mooresville, NC  I think.  

 As for the Farmville and Scotland Neck bottling plant, I don't know anything.  I do know alot of local collectors knew about Gays Beverages but didn't know there was a CA-RO bottle also.  I'm sure there is more out there but yours makes the third one I've seen.  Granted I've only been in the hobby 5 years.  I've mainly been collecting Mint Cola, and any bottles from local towns like Tarboro, Wilson, Rocky Mount, Greenville and other local smaller towns.

 My bottles are packed away as I'm going to be moving them in my new barn once I insulate the inside and put the walls up but I'll see if I can dig the Scotland Neck bottles out and take a pic.  I'll try and swipe my dads Macclesfield Mint Cola for a minute and take a pic of that too.


----------



## lcgyy (Apr 29, 2009)

> I have another that was made more like the 1923 cokes with a full seam and no bubbles.


I have another that was made more like the 1923 cokes with a full seam and no bubbles.

 ______________________________________________________
Greys-Anatomy seasons1-4dvd 24 dvd boxset season 1-6


----------

